# Kuhli Loach growth rate?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm trying to find how just how fast Kuhli Loaches grow. Any ideas? 4-5" is the max size correct?

Local store had some all black ones (listed as Kuhli's, not 100% positive if that's right) for $1.49 each. Really cool looking fish that I want to put in my tank with a sand bottom or possible my 10g shrimp tank, minus the shrimp for now.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It takes them a few years to grow to their mature size. I think my really old ones are about 5 - 6", but they don't have a huge body mass, so they really don't add too much of a load to your tank.
I'm sure you could safely add about 4 of them to your 10 gallon without worries.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Jan. I asked the same question on a few other forums and got very similar responses.

Won't buy any for two weeks since next week I'll be gone. I don't feel safe leaving new fish along for that long. Petsmart was out of them anyways.


----------

